# Leupold's new VX-R vs ??



## doubleaught (Jan 23, 2011)

Has anyone got any experience with Leupold's new VX-R series scopes? I just got my new upper back from Mike at D-tech and am looking to put some sweet optics on it to complete it. Last I had on there was a VX-3 4.5-14 and I really liked it. I'm just debating on whether to go with a VX-R or something like Leupolds AR scope or the Nikoon M223? Any ideas or suggestions welcome.

Thx,

Doubleaught


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have experience with the VX-R but love the VX-3's, My only suggestion with the NikonM223 is if you decide to go with the circle's instead of the standard crosshair try one first. Some guys love them others do not.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Burris that is set up with cross hairs that have bullistics marks that are set up for the 223. I have found that they are pretty much right on. One hundred is the first and zero line than it has short lines to indicate out to about 400 yards. I have used it only at 100 and 200 yards and not that much at 200 but, it seems to we right on. Biggest problem I have is remembering that it is the 200 I need to be using.


----------



## doubleaught (Jan 23, 2011)

Many thanks for the replies...I'm gonna be lookin real hard at the vx-r I plan on seein what the guys at Cabelas have to say as well


----------

